# M.a.l.e's March "get Together"



## Linz (11/1/08)

OK, I know I shouldn't be calling this without the slightest hint of knowing whether I'll be able to make it or not.....BUT...



Whats happening for the March meet and greet???(as May is National Homebrew Day (Big Brew)May 3, 2008, which needs a bit of thought too)


A note for the newer members...Dont hesitate to throw in ideas of what you would like to do too....


----------



## kabooby (11/1/08)

Could go for a beer at the Rydges. I know a few people haven't been there yet.
Hopefully they will have 2 beers on

And then just stagger around to linz's place for a night cap :chug: 

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (11/1/08)

Ive had an interesting offer from one of the retailers..but I think it may suit a latter date(ahem..May!??!), unless he wants to double up??


----------



## dc59 (22/1/08)

Hey guys sorry to be slightly of topic, but I live in area and wondering where you guys go for ingredients. Only brewed two batches so far and have only been to the shop on Queen street. I heard there is a place that just recently opened up near Leumeah station that I'll check next time, but just wondering where you guys go?

thanks.


----------



## Linz (22/1/08)

I all grain it..so I cant really buy locally....

The place at leumeah is this and I dont think they sell "Take away" ingredients..not sure though

There is Jays at Tahmoor too


----------



## beernography (22/1/08)

What is this Jay's of which you speak?


----------



## Linz (22/1/08)

Here

Jays Home Brew
Shop 5, Capital Arcade
85 -87 Argyle Street,
Camden NSW 2570



SORRY, its Camden(dang, there I go again abusing the camdenites !!!) not Tahmoor..I think he went bust..not too sure


----------



## Linz (22/1/08)

Back to topic....

Whos coming along to this for sure??(when I sort out which day it is!)


----------



## beernography (22/1/08)

Ahh that sheds some light on Jay. I'll put it on the list for next time I'm over that way. The bloke in Tahmoor is still open.

Sort out which day it is and I'll tell you if I can come or not!!! I have a stack of casual jobs so usually can organise a day off but at the same time I'm sold to the highest bidder on any day. Make an executive decision!!


----------



## kabooby (23/1/08)

March is pretty good for me. Unless something out of the ordinary happens I will be there

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (23/1/08)

March is good for me , except Sat 8th it's the little monsters birthday.


----------



## matti (13/2/08)

I am good for 1st of march.
8 and 15 out.
Will look out for an announcment!


----------



## Kingy (13/2/08)

im going to have to drag my ass off to one of these meets and talk to some fellow brewers instead of just being stuck up here in the mountains minding my own buisness,brewing all alone and drinking by myself :lol: 

Would be great to meet some other people who have the same problem.

My name is Andrew and im addicted to brewing and i cant get it out of my mind 

edit: Maybe 1 day someone else from the mountains will post on this website and i wont feel alone :chug:


----------



## gap (13/2/08)

Hello Kingy,

I am reasonably new to this forum. I live in Mt Victoria and also wonder about other brewers in the Mounains.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Linz (13/2/08)

Well,

here we go!!

*Sat March 1st .....at 2pm at the Rydges*

and people want to come back to "The Garage Bar and
Brewery" at Glen Alpine?


So, Who's coming along!!


----------



## kabooby (14/2/08)

Kabooby :super:


----------



## ScottKemp (14/2/08)

Linz said:


> Well,
> 
> here we go!!
> 
> ...



I am a Definite maybe at this stage, might be away fishing that weekend!  

Cheers
Homer


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/2/08)

Linz said:


> Well,
> 
> here we go!!
> 
> ...




Is that the Rydges Hotel at the Campbelltown Catholic Club ?
Charity Shield at Homebush that night ... good place for a few heartstarters before watching us rip the Bunnies apart.


----------



## Linz (15/2/08)

yup,
thats the one!!


----------



## lagers44 (18/2/08)

so how do us newbies find you guys ? 

Do you wear yellow carnations , wear special hats or anything like that .


----------



## kabooby (18/2/08)

We will be the best looking people in there  

Or you could grab some mobile numbers of the MALE forum and call one of us there

Kabooby


----------



## matti (18/2/08)

13 days and counting.
:beer:


----------



## beernography (18/2/08)

I'm going to play with a friend from work that day....depending what time he wants me there may/may not be able to make it so I'll keep yas posted


----------



## Linz (20/2/08)

lagers44 said:


> so how do us newbies find you guys ?
> 
> Do you wear yellow carnations , wear special hats or anything like that .




My mobile is on the yahum site....or look out for HB/beer related clothing......


----------



## Linz (20/2/08)

beernography said:


> I'm going to play with a friend from work that day....depending what time he wants me there may/may not be able to make it so I'll keep yas posted




bring him along...might be able to bring him over to the HB/craft beer side


----------



## revdrjbob (27/2/08)

Linz.
not definates but there is at least 4 IBU members attending on Saturday. I have cleared it with the Rydgews monkeys that be for a brewery tour and stuff.
See you round 2 pm

TIM


----------



## matti (27/2/08)

Brill Tim
onya!
it be nice to see a couple of new faces!


----------



## kabooby (28/2/08)

Hi Tim,

What beers can we look forward to on Saturday?

Is it still the Appin Ale and Macarthur Wheat?

The Wheat wasn't on when I was there last  

Kabooby


----------



## Hogan (28/2/08)

I'll be there on Saturday afternoon but Ace and I are going to make a day of it. Taking the train to Sydney in the morning and having a small crawl from the James Squire to the Rocks, then out to Rydges.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## kabooby (29/2/08)

Are you sure your not doing a crawl down Oxford street Hoges :unsure: 

Saturday is the big day :lol:


----------



## Pumpy (29/2/08)

My apologies for not attending.

I have mission which needs to be acomplished .

I suppose whilst you guys are enjoying yourselves, 

someone has to save the world !

Pumpy


----------



## matti (1/3/08)

Cheers to Kabooby, Linz & Mel, Franko, Johnlager, Fatgodzilla, Adrian, Hogan.
 
will attempt my hardest to make it on the 26th.
The wheat has improved ten fold.
Tim, get those monkey brewing....
HEHEHE :lol:


----------



## lagers44 (1/3/08)

Hey Guys
Thanks for an enjoyable arvo , its nice to put faces to avatars.

mum always says not to go on blind dates with people you meet on the net , but hey I'm still alive.
I look forward to more meetings and beer talk.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (2/3/08)

Hi guys,
Glad to hear it was a good afternoon.
My appologies for not attending.
I spent the whole day with my kids horse riding and getting sun-burnt, priceless.
Just not enough hrs in a day,

Next time for sure,
Cheers
Garry
HBW


----------



## revdrjbob (2/3/08)

My applogies for being a no-show yesterday. My eldest twin son had an alergic reaction to eggs and we spent the afternoon in casualty. He is fine now and eggs are off the menu. I beleive that the JW and Capretta and myself were the only attendants anyway.
I hope all went well and I'll be back up next week brewing a new batch of each, any feed back?

TIM


----------



## kabooby (2/3/08)

Had a good afternoon. The wheat beer was nice but I wasnt a big fan of the ale. It had a real honey smell and flavour to it. I have had the same flavours come out in my last ocktoberfest which I am also not to keen on. Still trying to figure out where it has come from but I am pretty sure it was the yeast.

Has the recipe changed recently?

Kabooby


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/3/08)

matti said:


> Cheers to Kabooby, Linz & Mel, Franko, Johnlager, Fatgodzilla, Adrian, Hogan.
> 
> will attempt my hardest to make it on the 26th.
> The wheat has improved ten fold.
> ...



Thanks to the boys for the quick drink. Sorry I got there too late to catch up with Linz and anyone else who'd left. I'll hope to catch up with a M.A.L.E show some time in the future. Thought the wheat okay and the Appin Ale not bad - would have liked a few more to decide if they were good session beers.


----------



## lagers44 (3/3/08)

revdrjbob said:


> My applogies for being a no-show yesterday. My eldest twin son had an alergic reaction to eggs and we spent the afternoon in casualty. He is fine now and eggs are off the menu. I beleive that the JW and Capretta and myself were the only attendants anyway.
> I hope all went well and I'll be back up next week brewing a new batch of each, any feed back?
> 
> TIM



Totally understandable I know what you mean , we found out the same way when ours was 1yr old & haven't had eggs in the house for 7years. I do have recipes for eggless cakes / cupcakes that are as good or better than with egg let me know if you want them , every outing or party you'll need something !

Regards.


----------



## matti (5/9/08)

8 minute to 6 O'Clock.
Lat night was great with M.A.L.E. Craft brewers Associtation. 
(I thought I slip it in for you Pumps,
Got to test the waters before we Jump in hehehe) 
Kabooby!
I got home safe and my jumper had a beautiful aroma on it still.....
Sorry Linz and Mel, no pics this time. But we will get there...

Greeting and thanks again ALL


----------



## Pumpy (5/9/08)

matti said:


> 8 minute to 6 O'Clock.
> Lat night was great with M.A.L.E. Craft brewers Associtation.
> (I thought I slip it in for you Pumps,
> Got to test the waters before we Jump in hehehe)
> ...



Yes Matti,You will get me in trouble with our Guru .

A great bunch of guys to go for a Pizza and a glass of Home brew with .

Special thanks to Kabooby for organising the Hops and the venue one cant underestimate the time it takes to do all the phoning around ans haggling on our behalf .

Pumpy


----------

